# Wax tec join DW



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wax tec news thread -

Hey there guys.

Well we have finally taken the plunge and got our section on here 

Quite a few of you on here i know have already tired and tested out products, we will be populating this section with plenty of information for you all soon.

One thing i know you all LOVE is competitions  so be sure to check in here very soon to see what we have planned for you all. There will be lots of goodies to be won.

If you'd like to find out about our products in the mean time (or even place an order) head on over to our website http://www.wax-tec.co.uk/prestashop/ .

Please note that due to a database failure while upgrading over the weekend has meant a totally new website has been constructed over the last 15 hours (yes I've been working through the night to get it ready for you all) This website is very much a work in progress but we wanted to get something online again for you all.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard Wax Tec


----------

